# [RISOLTO] - Errore con revdep-rebuild e kde-base/kdelibs

## lsegalla

Ho un errore durante l'installazione di kde nella mia macchina a casa (athlon 64x2 3800+, ho fatto l'installazione usando la versione am64 di gentoo quindi). 

Xorg funziona, ho incontrato vari problemi durante l'installazione ma li ho risolti tutti finora; l'unico problema che mi si presenta ora è con kdelibs.

```

ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 failed

```

Quindi ho a disposizione le classiche opzioni:

```
fix the problems and run revdep-rebuild
```

nessun risultato qui

```
use -X or --package-names as firsta argument...
```

questo funziona ma appena termino e faccio un revdep-rebuild torno al punto di partenza e mi riappare l'errore kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 failed

```
set ACCEPT KEYWORDS="<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

questo lo devo ancora fare, ma mi chiedo come mai dovrei far sta cosa... il pacchetto non è mascherato

```
modify the above emerge command and run it manually
```

anche questo devo ancora provarlo, ma non ho capito bene in sto caso cosa dovrei fare

```
compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and try again
```

io ho provato a emergere manualmente sta kdelibs (vedi sopra) ma poi kde non funziona e devo tornare a fare sto revdep rebuild (un collegamento con libexpat.so.0 per la precisione)

Ora sono in una situazione di stallo, mi affido alle vostre conoscenze     :Smile: Last edited by lsegalla on Wed May 28, 2008 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

ma posta l'errore completo di 

```
kde-base/kdelibs
```

 perchè cosi' è un po difficile da capire

----------

## lsegalla

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma posta l'errore completo di 
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdelibs
> ```
> ...

 

ps - volevo chiedere anche questo perchè sono in un alro pc... lo trovo in qualche log da qualche parte per copia-incollarlo ?

----------

## 102376

bhe penso che devi trovarlo nel pc dove hai fatto partire la compilazione ma non ricordo proprio dove sta. fai prima a far partire la compilazione e riposti l'errore completo

----------

## riverdragon

I log li trovi in /var/tmp/portage/<boh> subito dopo la terminazione fallimentare della compilazione. Se invece va a buon fine portage cancella la cartella.

----------

## lsegalla

little problem: il log ce l'ho... però su quella macchina ho solo links in modalità testo, esiste un modo per linkarvi il log da quella macchina con links in modalità testo senza diventar matto? (è una domanda che mi pongo da molto)

quale è il sistema più rapido?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> little problem: il log ce l'ho... però su quella macchina ho solo links in modalità testo, esiste un modo per linkarvi il log da quella macchina con links in modalità testo senza diventar matto? (è una domanda che mi pongo da molto)
> 
> quale è il sistema più rapido?

 

app-text/nopaste

----------

## lsegalla

Ti ringrazio, il nopaste era proprio una bella dritta, adesso che ho appena capito come funzia vi posto subito il log     :Wink: 

Eccolo qui:

http://rafb.net/p/Dl9fJP22.html

----------

## djinnZ

Due o tre righe ancora più sopra o vatti a prendere il log in /var/log/portage...

Usi opzioni gcc come -Wl,-O1 o -fno-strict-aliasing? Prova a disabilitarne qualcuna... a naso.

----------

## lsegalla

Suppongo di non aver usato quelle opzioni ma non so nemmeno cosa significano quindi mi astengo da ogni vaccata che potrei pronunciare.

So solo che per l'emerge di kdelibs ho emerso con USE="-X", nessun'altra opzione ho dichiarato al momento dell'immissione del comande emerge.

Il log completo lo piazzo qui: http://rafb.net/p/7BwG2w53.html

Se poi mi confermi quanto hai detto sopra, allora dammi qualche elemento per capire che ci provo, vi ringrazio come sempre

 :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Se poi mi confermi quanto hai detto sopra, allora dammi qualche elemento per capire che ci provo, vi ringrazio come sempre

 

metti su nopaste l'output di "emerge --info".

----------

## lsegalla

intendi così ?

```
emerge --info kdelibs
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> intendi così ?

 

no come l'ho scritto "emerge --info".

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco il link al nopaste di EMERGE --INFO

http://rafb.net/p/nRyfZa24.html

Rimango in attesa... grazie

----------

## lsegalla

 *Quote:*   

> Usi opzioni gcc come -Wl,-O1 o -fno-strict-aliasing?

 

Non so dove sono e dove devo guardare. Se il log di emerge --info può essere di aiuto lì ho guardato e di sicuro lì non ce le vedo.

Dove vedo le opzioni gcc ?

----------

## magowiz

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Usi opzioni gcc come -Wl,-O1 o -fno-strict-aliasing? 
> 
> Non so dove sono e dove devo guardare. Se il log di emerge --info può essere di aiuto lì ho guardato e di sicuro lì non ce le vedo.
> 
> Dove vedo le opzioni gcc ?

 

se ti riferisci a quelle usate per emerge le trovi in /etc/make.conf alla voce CFLAGS .

----------

## lsegalla

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*    *Quote:*   Usi opzioni gcc come -Wl,-O1 o -fno-strict-aliasing? 
> 
> Non so dove sono e dove devo guardare. Se il log di emerge --info può essere di aiuto lì ho guardato e di sicuro lì non ce le vedo.
> 
> Dove vedo le opzioni gcc ? 
> ...

 

Aaaaahn... ora ho capito anche un paio di post qui sopra. Per ora mi fo aiutare dal google e da qualche wiki, poi eventualmente torno qui se rimango impedito cronico....  nel frattempo vi ringrazio....  (effettivamente c'è qualcosa che non va e che devo povare a sistemare per il momento...)

-- Rettifico --

nel make.conf io ho solo "-O2 -pipe" quindi stando a quel che diceva djinnZ forse dovrei disabilitare -O2? (lo dico perchè nel wiki c'è scritto che attiva anche altre opzioni tra cui quella citata appunto da djinnZ: -fstrict-aliasing). Oppure si può disabilitare a parte questa?

Riporto anche un'altra cosa che ho letto nel wiki: cioè che andrebbe impostato anche il parametro -march=k8 suppongo (come ho detto sopra il mio è un athlon amd 64x2 3800+). Magari finora ho sbagliato tutto e magari è per quello che mi trovo in sti casini...

Non so... non ho esperienze nella modifica delle CFLAGS.... nella guida non avevo trovato sti passaggi e ho fatto l'installazione come faccio sempre in altre macchine gentoo...

----------

## darkmanPPT

senti..i tuoi log ora non sono più reperibili (ti chiederei, se fosse possibile, ti postarli qui. in questo modo rimaranno visibili per sempre)

1) prova a usare la versione maskata delle kdelibs.. prova la versione ~r3

2) so che è una cosa ovvia.. hai provato a cercare su google il tuo errore? vuoi che non ci sia nessuno che l'abbia avuto prima di te? (può capitare, ma, per mia esperienza, è molto raro)

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Allora... io vi dico cosa ho fatto, poi non so perchè mi ha funzionato... avrò avuto culo!!

In /etc/make.conf ho dichiarato CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O0 -pipe" 

Quindi ho fatto un revdep-rebuild ed è andato tutto a posto.

KDE funziona e quindi... direi che son a posto e posso continuare a usare la macchina...

Ma se avete delle precisazioni da fare fatele     :Confused: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> In /etc/make.conf ho dichiarato CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O0 -pipe" 
> 
> Quindi ho fatto un revdep-rebuild ed è andato tutto a posto.
> 
> KDE funziona e quindi... direi che son a posto e posso continuare a usare la macchina...

 

no l'errore che lamentavi era dovuto al fatto che non avevi specificato nessun "-march" in make.conf, quindi quando hai inserito "-march=athlon64 -O0 -pipe" automaticamente si è risolto il problema; ora il problema è quel "-O0", direi che è alquanto stupido settarlo, rimetti "-O2" altrimenti ti ritrovi con una macchina lentissima e che in certe condizioni potrebbe creati problemi.

sei sicuro di aver letto/seguito scrupolosamente tutte le indicazione dell'handbook? te lo chiedo perchè l'handbook spiega bene la parte riguardante "-march":

```
A first setting is the -march= or -mtune= flag, which specifies the name of the target architecture. Possible options are described in the make.conf.example file (as comments).

A second one is the -O flag (that is a capital O, not a zero), which specifies the gcc optimization class flag. Possible classes are s (for size-optimized), 0 (zero - for no optimizations), 1, 2 or 3 for more speed-optimization flags (every class has the same flags as the one before, plus some extras). -O2 is the recommended default. 
```

----------

## lsegalla

No, sicuro no, dal momento che mi stai dimostrando il contrario.

Ricordo solo che non ho mai settato questo march in altre macchine e non ho avuto problemi, questo posso dire; ma magari questo è legato al fatto che erano macchine anche datate o che ne so...

Comunque son contento di essermi risolto un problema una volta tanto      :Very Happy: 

Ora risistemo il -O2 cme era prima, vi ringrazio per le dritte      :Smile: 

PS - dopo aver reimpostato -O2 bisogna fare qualcosa o non serve far niente?

----------

## magowiz

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> No, sicuro no, dal momento che mi stai dimostrando il contrario.
> 
> Ricordo solo che non ho mai settato questo march in altre macchine e non ho avuto problemi, questo posso dire; ma magari questo è legato al fatto che erano macchine anche datate o che ne so...
> 
> Comunque son contento di essermi risolto un problema una volta tanto     
> ...

 

in realtà ti converrebbe ricompilare tutti i pacchetti che hai compilato con -O0 o senza quell'opzione march, ma dato che comunque dici che tutto sembra funzionare sul tuo sistema il discorso è che avrai alcuni pacchetti con ottimizzazioni scarse o assenti che però non pregiudicano il funzionamento del sistema. Alternativamente , quindi, potresti farne a meno e aspettare che si "sistemino" quando aggiornerai questi pacchetti la prossima volta.

----------

## lsegalla

Mah, io ho provato a fare ad esempio un emerge -uDN world però ovviamente non cambia nulla perchè le versioni dei pacchetti son le stesse.

Che opzioni posso usare per ricompilare tutto a questo punto ? Esiste un modo ?    (suppongo di si)

----------

## crisandbea

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Mah, io ho provato a fare ad esempio un emerge -uDN world però ovviamente non cambia nulla perchè le versioni dei pacchetti son le stesse.
> 
> Che opzioni posso usare per ricompilare tutto a questo punto ? Esiste un modo ?    (suppongo di si)

 

emerge -e world

ciauz

----------

## lsegalla

grazie mille

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Che opzioni posso usare per ricompilare tutto a questo punto ? Esiste un modo ?    (suppongo di si)

 

sì il modo esiste ed è tutto quanto scritto nella documentazione ufficiale gentoo (che esiste anche in italiano).

ti consiglio caldamente di ricompilare tutto il sistema visto che ora ti ritrovi con parte del sistema compilato con "-march=generic", un'altra parte con "-march=k8" e un'altra ancora con "-march=athlon64"; inoltre ti ritrovi alcuni pacchetti come -O0 e altri come -O2 e questo in futuro ti causerà sicuramente problemi.

ti consiglio di procedere in questo modo, prendi il make.conf.example, ne fai un compia temporanea, importi i valori che hai già nell'attuale make.conf, setti tutto il resto che manca (in modo particolare le voci USE, CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, LDFLAGS, AUTOCLEAN, FEATURES e MAKEOPTS) e quando hai finito lo sovrascrivi a make.conf; poi configuri correttamente il tuo profilo in base alle tue esigenze, rimuovi tutti i pacchetti extra che hai eventualmente installato per sbaglio/test e quando sei sicuro che tutto sia configurato a dovere, ricompili l'intero world. fatto ciò, hai un sistema consistente e perfettamente configurato, quindi puoi procedere all'eventuale rimozione delle dipendenze morte (emerge -p --depclean). infine, ti leggi tutta la sezione della doc ufficiale riguardante il desktop così ti configuri a dovere il kernel, l'audio, il risparmio energetio, Xorg ecc ecc.

----------

## darkmanPPT

volevo consigliarti questo link

Safe Cflags, direttamente dal wiki di gentoo

potrebbe esserti utile in futuro (o anche adesso)  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ho rifatto questa macchina per ben due volte e ora sono alla terza volta che la rifaccio.

Mi blocco sempre nello stesso punto. Il problema è che a un certo punto ho un conflitto fra la bash e portage e ognuno blocca l'altro.

Quel problema l'ho superato, nella fattispecie ho trovato una risposta nella parte in inglese di questo forum (che ora non trovo), ma ce ne è un'altra qui: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&p=71945

Quindi ho semplicemente fatto un emerge oneshot della bash, poi emerge portage e quindi di nuovo la bash.

Al primo riavvio il sistema si riavvia ma non parte nessun servizio, la stessa scheda di rete non si avvia.

Stavolta eviterei di rifare la macchina e vorre risolvere sto problema, anche perchè ormai ho bisogno di usarlo sto pc...

Che log posto? /var/log/messages ?

(ammesso che riesca a postarlo sto cane adesso, riesco a malapena a entrare nella bash e a scrivere due comandi)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Quindi ho semplicemente fatto un emerge oneshot della bash, poi emerge portage e quindi di nuovo la bash.

 

ciò è corretto (e c'è un thread apposito anche qui sul forum italiano).

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Al primo riavvio il sistema si riavvia ma non parte nessun servizio, la stessa scheda di rete non si avvia.
> 
> Stavolta eviterei di rifare la macchina e vorre risolvere sto problema, anche perchè ormai ho bisogno di usarlo sto pc...

 

usa il livecd e una volta fatto il chroot della tua macchina verifica che non ci siano altri conflitti con "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world".

probabilmente ce ne sono ancora e/o non hai risolto il precedente conflitto di bash/portage.

----------

## lsegalla

Ha trovato un pacchetto e lo ha sistemato, poi ho fatto anche un revdep-rebuild.

Ho riprovato ancora a fare quel emerge --with-bdeps -DNuv y world ma non c'era piu' niente.

Dopodiche' ho riavviato e... ancora lo stesso medesimo problema, nulla si è mosso di una virgola...!

L'errore è un tantino lungo da riportare, il tutto è pieno di 

```

failed to create temporary cache

```

e alla fine c'è un 

```

error running /sbin/depscan

```

ma ce ne son un altro fottio di errori sopra

----------

## djinnZ

ehm... un banale df cosa riporta?

vedi che è --with-bdeps y -NDuv world, spero che hai sbagliato a scrivere.

----------

## lsegalla

1. Si avevo sbagliato a scrivere ma il comando l'avevo fatto giusto (e ripeto, all'inizio un pacchetto lo ha anche emerso)

2. il df riporta quanto segue:

```

filesystem           Mounted on

/dev/hda4           /

udev                  /dev

/dev/hda2          /boot

shm                  /dev/shm

```

----------

## lsegalla

il buon darkmanPPT mi ha consigliato questo thread, poichè si tratta di questo caso a quanto pare

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5062592.html

Ho risolto riemergendo da ambiente chroot sia baselayout e coreutils.

Dopodichè al riavvio avevo il solito problema dei files col modification time in the future che ho risolto con un bel touch

Detto questo posso finalmente continuare con questa macchina, vi ringrazio

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Dopodichè al riavvio avevo il solito problema dei files col modification time in the future che ho risolto con un bel touch

 

spero che "touch" sia un errore di battitura e che tu abbia usato "date"   :Laughing: 

----------

## lsegalla

No, ho usato touch... ci son anche parecchi thread nel forum.

Il mio touch era un "abbreviativo", esattamente ho fatto:

```

touch /etc/{conf.d,init.d}/*  

touch /etc/rc.conf

```

c'è qualcosa che non va?

il problema io l'ho risolto...

PS - (ma come cacchio si fanno le graffe in moodalità grafica che mi incasino sempre? Da console le faccio con ALT + 123 o ALT + 125, ma dalla modalità grafica non riesco)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> No, ho usato touch... ci son anche parecchi thread nel forum.

 

chiaro che hai risolto il problema, ma è solo un workaround e non la soluzione effettiva del problema; quell'errore ti esce perchè l'acpi del tuo bios perde ticket con l'orologio interno o perde proprio l'orologio stesso, il quale viene settato ad una data antecedente o posteriore a quella effettiva.

----------

## lsegalla

Bel il pc è piuttosto recente, e il problema è comparso solo dopo aver riemerso i pacchetti coreutils e baselayout, come spesso mi capita in altre macchine di dover risolvere quel problema al termine di una installazione, ma poi non noto che l'orologio si prenda indietro o quant'altro.

Giusto per togliersi il dubbio, hai qualche test che posso fare?

----------

